# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Yard solution, ISEE, Inc., Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - ISEE, Inc.

isee.ai/yard-solution

----------


## Airicist2

Introducing ISEE

Mar 31, 2022




> We’re ISEE, an autonomous driving technology company building advanced AI to modernize the global supply chain.
> 
> Watch how our AI-powered yard trucks increase efficiency, safety, and give operators greater control over yard processes.

----------


## Airicist2

"ISEE, the first company to achieve fully-autonomous operations with their self-driving yard trucks, raises $40 million in Series B."

November 17, 2022

----------

